# Fall turkey leftover licenses still available in Michigan



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Fall turkey leftover licenses still available for turkey hunting

http://www.nilesstar.com/articles/2006/ ... ports2.txt

Thursday, October 19, 2006 10:22 AM EDT

Michigan Department of Natural Resources wildlife officials today announced there are more than 30,000 leftover licenses still available for the fall turkey hunting season.

These licenses may be purchased over the counter by individuals who did not apply for a fall wild turkey license in August.

The licenses will be sold until the quota for each hunt unit is met. The complete list of leftover licenses is located on the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr.

The fall turkey season opened Oct. 2 and runs through Nov. 14 in selected areas of the state.

A hunter may purchase only one fall turkey hunting license each year. Last year, 17,100 fall wild turkey hunters harvested 4,700 turkeys.

See the 2006 Fall Wild Turkey Hunting Guide for all hunt numbers, dates and regulations pertaining to the fall season.

The guide is available on the DNR Web site or at all DNR license vendor locations.


----------

